# bear attack



## BlueFoo0814 (Dec 2, 2009)

i will be purchasing a bear attack with a g5 expert 1 drop away rest, g5 meta peep, and trophy ridge alpha v5 sight. any opinions?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* BlueFoo0814. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Welcome !!!*

Seems like you picked a nice bow and setup to shoot....good luck and let us know how you like it. :darkbeer:


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome and what stab are you getting? I would get the B-stinger or Posten


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

welcome!

I love my g5 expert 2 rest which is pretty much identical to the expert 1, and the meta peps are great. I have not used the sight, but I think all sights all hold up well and do what they are intended to do.


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*You come to the right place !*

:mg: I'll get the :welcomesign: wagon out for you !:wave:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------

